# Pool - Devon



## TomMurphy (Dec 3, 2015)

This is a small set of shots from a swimming pool which I found through a friend. 

She told me she learnt to swim here, and was once locked in and had to wait in the dark until her mum came back with help! 

I visited this with Steve back in 2014. This is the first time I'd had a go at long exposure shots. Enjoy!


Wonky. 






Blurry.






Better. 











Glow sticks!







Flashing torch. 







This one takes some explaining. Steve supports Chelsea, I'm a Liverpool fan. He noticed that the glow sticks were Red and Blue.
We wrote the team initials. I wrote the 'better than' sign. Blurry crap.







The funny thing about this is that you really can't see what you're writing until it finished. Whoops!






Steve struggled to get the hang of this. 

SnЯEИEC





STENVF



[/url]


Shame this is blurry as shit. 


















Ta!


----------



## krela (Dec 3, 2015)

Poor Steve.


----------



## smiler (Dec 3, 2015)

You enjoyed yourselves and it comes over in the pics and I'm sure there must be a pill to cure your appalling taste in football clubs.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great fun and colourful too.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2015)

I love that the "Steve is a twat" is by far the clearest one!


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 4, 2015)

This post made me laugh! Brilliant!


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 6, 2015)

haha, This is brilliant
Love the light painting about Steve


----------

